# 2014 Allez Elite vs. 2014 Allez Comp



## quickmammoth (Oct 25, 2013)

This will be my first road bike. I've gone through the paces with research and LBS test rides, and have narrowed my choices down to these two road bikes.

Based on specs and reviews, I have an idea of the 'theoretical' benefits that these upgraded components supposedly provide. In my limited experience, however, I can't really feel the benefits during test rides. I'm sure it may become more apparent after I've clocked miles on the bike, but I don't have that metric to work off of presently to help with my purchase decision.

For the record, I can't even feel the difference between the Claris, Sora and Tiagra group sets. The reasons why I've decided to go with Tiagra were on the basis of favorable reviews and the 10-speed compatibility with higher-tier upgrades.

I'm hoping some of you more experienced riders can comment on whether the component differences are truly worth the additional investment ($250 delta).

Here are the differences between the Elite and Comp:

Frame: A1 vs. E5 Smartweld
Crank: FSA Tempo vs. FSA Gossamer
Brakes: Tektro Dual-Pivot vs. AXIS DC 2.0
Wheels: AXIS Classic vs. AXIS 1.0
Fork: Specialized FACT vs. Specialized Tarmac FACT

Thank you in advance!

Links:
2014 Specialized Allez Elite
2014 Specialized Allez Comp Smartweld


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The only real difference is going to be in weight, and even that's marginal. E5 will be slightly lower in weight than A1 and the Comp's full CF fork will be slightly lighter than the CF/ alu fork on the Elite.

I'm a bit surprised that you couldn't tell the difference between the two lower end groups and Tiagra, but agree that if cost is a non-issue, Tiagra's offers the better price/ performance balance.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

quickmammoth said:


> This will be my first road bike. I've gone through the paces with research and LBS test rides, and have narrowed my choices down to these two road bikes.
> 
> Based on specs and reviews, I have an idea of the 'theoretical' benefits that these upgraded components supposedly provide. In my limited experience, however, I can't really feel the benefits during test rides. I'm sure it may become more apparent after I've clocked miles on the bike, but I don't have that metric to work off of presently to help with my purchase decision.
> 
> ...



Go E5, if only for the fact that it will be a competitive frame for longer. I have a 7 year old E5 frame, and it's still great. Other aluminum bikes I've owned have come and gone.


----------



## quickmammoth (Oct 25, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> The only real difference is going to be in weight, and even that's marginal. E5 will be slightly lower in weight than A1 and the Comp's full CF fork will be slightly lighter than the CF/ alu fork on the Elite.
> 
> I'm a bit surprised that you couldn't tell the difference between the two lower end groups and Tiagra, but agree that if cost is a non0issue, Tiagra's offers the better price/ performance balance.


Thanks for your input. I got my LBS to weigh both bikes this weekend - the difference is about 2 lbs. (Elite/22 vs. Comp/20).



vertr said:


> Go E5, if only for the fact that it will be a competitive frame for longer. I have a 7 year old E5 frame, and it's still great. Other aluminum bikes I've owned have come and gone.


Thanks for your input. Yes, that's the primary reason why I'm considering the Comp over the Elite.

---

As I can't quite discern the performance difference between Sora and Tiagra, I might consider going Sora (the Allez Sport) since the higher-tier components are moving from 10-s to 11-s anyway. By the time I want to upgrade my 10-s Tiagra, everything above may well be 11-s. Then, buying Tiagra for the purpose of 'future upgrade compatibility' would be moot. Or am I off on my train of thought?


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

quickmammoth said:


> As I can't quite discern the performance difference between Sora and Tiagra, I might consider going Sora (the Allez Sport) since the higher-tier components are moving from 10-s to 11-s anyway. By the time I want to upgrade my 10-s Tiagra, everything above may well 11-s. Or am I off on my train of thought?


Weight, shifting performance (presumably, I honestly never use low-end Shimano stuff anymore). Don't plan on upgrading your group later. Plan on buying a new bike. Putting an 11-speed group on the bottom of the line Allez would be like dropping $20k into modding a Honda Civic. You could... but it's better to match the group to an equally high level frame.


----------



## quickmammoth (Oct 25, 2013)

vertr said:


> Weight, shifting performance (presumably, I honestly never use low-end Shimano stuff anymore). Don't plan on upgrading your group later. Plan on buying a new bike. Putting an 11-speed group on the bottom of the line Allez would be like dropping $20k into modding a Honda Civic. You could... but it's better to match the group to an equally high level frame.


Thanks for your input. That's an interesting take. Almost all of the LBS reps seem to up-sell Tiagra with the 'higher-tier upgrade compatibility' pitch. Currently, the main reason I'm considering the E5 frame (Allez Comp) is because I *hope* that it will remain a competent frame for years to come - a frame that's worthwhile for component upgrades down the road.


----------

